# Questions about Pangio kuhlii and Pangio oblonga



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

I asked this on Loach forum but no one seem to be able to answer any of my question...so any input would be nice thanks...

I recently put 2 adult, Pangio kuhlii's in with 1 other sub-adult, Pangio kuhlii; 1 adult and 2 sub-adult, Pangio oblonga and one I was told could be a cross breed between kuhlii and oblonga in my 20 long NPT. There is a small Kribis, Pelvicachromis pulcher, a pair of guppies, and a 3 inch very shy YOYO and some mystery and ramshorn snails. 

Can Pangio kuhlii and Pangio oblonga interbreed?
How do you tell the sexes apart?

I think the 2 adult kuhlii's are female because they've both gotten really fat a few time. The adult oblonga I belive to be male cuz he has never gotten as fat as the 2 adult kuhlii's in the 6 months I've had him and he eats like a pig!


The 2 adullt kuhlii's and the 3 oblonga's will swim like crazy in the front right conner of the tank, which is the south east conner of the tank. The other two NEVER do this...well maybe I've just never seem them.. Anyone know why they do this?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

In the "Aquarium Atlas" (Riehl and Baensch) it says "Unknown" on how to determine the sex of the _Pangio_ species described. It also says that breeding is "Difficult but possible".

As to the possible cross-breed, there are three sub-species described, _Pangio kuhlii kuhlii _, _Pangio kuhlii sumatranus _, and _Pangio kuhlii myersi_. Each has somewhat differing markings and colors, but look similar to one another. (Though, the book only pictures the latter two of the species. )

Other than that, I know nothing about these loaches.


----------



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks Davemonkey!

You just gave me more on an answer in one day, on this site for PLANTS!! Than anyone did in over a week on the forum for Loaches!!!

Do you keep these fish too?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

LVKSPlantlady said:


> Do you keep these fish too?


 Nope. But before I was into planted tanks, I was MAJORLY into fish aquariums and had several good books on fish. I still have a few of the better books that I keep for reference.

-Dave


----------



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

When was that book pubdlished? It's probally out of date... :^)


----------

